# Avocado Question



## Andy M.

I'm new to avocados so forgive the ignorance.

I just cut open an avo for lunch.  It's blotchy with black scattered through parts of the interior.  Is that OK to serve or should I dump it?


----------



## CraigC

Andy M. said:


> I'm new to avocados so forgive the ignorance.
> 
> I just cut open an avo for lunch.  It's blotchy with black scattered through parts of the interior.  Is that OK to serve or should I dump it?



We toss them. I believe it is spoiled. I see that a lot with over ripe Haas.


----------



## Kayelle

Sometimes that happens Andy. I wish you had a picture but I think I know what you're talking about. If it's just speckled blackI would use it myself, it certainly won't hurt you. If it seems over ripe, toss it.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Sometimes that happens Andy. I wish you had a picture but I think I know what you're talking about. If it's just speckled blackI would use it myself, it certainly won't hurt you. If it seems over ripe, toss it.




It wasn't all that soft, Kayelle.  the discoloration was scattered through the interior.  

I guess I'll give it a try. 

Check to see if I'm online later today.


----------



## Zhizara

i usually cut out any black spots.  It's usually caused by bruising from being squeezed too hard.  If it contains too much, I toss it.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> It wasn't all that soft, Kayelle.  the discoloration was scattered through the interior.
> 
> I guess I'll give it a try.
> 
> Check to see if I'm online later today.



If it's just speckled throughout, it will be fine Andy. Just be glad you didn't get one like this..I was so bummed when I opened it.


----------



## GLC

There are pretty much four things that can happen to avocados

Dark and mushy throughout is just overipe, rotten. 

Dark strands through the flesh means fruit from a young tree. Pick them out. 

Diffuse bruised looking placed under the skin are probably exactly that, bruises. 

Well-defined black spots that you often don't see until you cut are likely cold storage damage but may also be from previous customers piking them. Don't refrigerate avocados, Let them ripen naturally and use them before they get dark and soft. I use the small end to judge at the store. If I can press the end around the stem and find it not hard, it's close to ripe and will have to be used soon. If it's hard, it will have to ripen for a while. 

I find it's better to use ripe avocados just as they are ripe and refrigerate the prepped fruit or guacamole. 

If you buy some and take them home and that day find them cold damaged or rotten, return them to the store. They suffered something between the tree and the store.


----------



## Kayelle

I agree avocados should be allowed to ripen at room temp. However, if if you find yourself with more ripe ones than you can use, put them in the refrigerator. It will stop the ripening process somewhat.

GLC, what do you think was the cause of that humongous seed in mine? I've cut open thousands of avocados in my day, and that was bizarre!


----------



## Andy M.

Subsequent investigation on another authoritative website reveals this:

*Q: What does it mean if my fruit has brown/black streaks?*

*A: *The  "streaks" you describe are a relatively rare occurrence generally found  in fruit from young trees. Although the fibers may be unsightly, the  surrounding fruit is safe for your consumption.
Back to Top 
*Q: What does it mean if my fruit has brown/black spots?*

*A: *Flesh  discoloration occurs when the avocado has been exposed to cold  temperatures for a long period of time before it begins the ripening  process. Flesh bruising can occur in transit or as a result of  compression caused by excessive handling. Unfortunately there is no way  to detect either flesh discoloration or flesh bruising by looking at the  avocado's exterior. They are not harmful and can be removed by cutting  them out.


Hass Avocado Board: FAQs on How to Pick and Prepare Avocados


----------



## larry_stewart

Also, another avocado tip, although common sense, if you are buying a few avocados at the same time for a recipe, try and get ones that are at a similar ripening stage.  This way they will all be perfectly ripe at the same time for the guacamole or whatever you are using it for.  That being said if you are using them one at a time, maybe get at different stages so they all dont ripen at once then you have too many ripe at one time.
 I hate when i get the dark striations or spots.  Unfortunately, no real way of knowing until you've cut it open.


----------



## CharlieD

If I buy more than one avocado, I keep one on the top of the fridge, to promote faster ripening and the rest in the fridge. Also to check if ripe avocado is good when you are buying one, simply pick out the little stem and see if inside is green. Put it back after done. If avocado is over ripen it will be dark inside, if not it will be nice and green. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## manilak1d

They are bad. Toss them.

From my experience, don't buy avocado's by the bulk and cheap at a local store. They are likely from a bad crop. 

I usually buy mine from costco.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy moly Kay....that is one huge avocado pit!  

If there are just a few little dark spots I cut them out, but if there are too many to mess with I'll just toss it and cut open another one if I have it, and usually do.  Avocados are almost a staple in my kitchen.


----------



## Kayelle

manilak1d said:


> They are bad. Toss them.
> 
> From my experience, don't buy avocado's by the bulk and cheap at a local store. They are likely from a bad crop.
> 
> I usually buy mine from costco.



I get good ones from Trader Joe's along with Costco but to say that ones in a local store are likely from a "bad crop" is just not true. By the way, the best ones come from the neighbor kid with the wagon.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I get good ones from Trader Joe's along with Costco but to say that ones in a local store are likely from a "bad crop" is just not true. By the way, the best ones come from the neighbor kid with the wagon.




The best ones I've ever seen were in a small grocery store in Mexico, and were the size of my head!

The ones we get up here are so hit or miss.  Mostly miss.  I've had to pitch more than I've been able to use.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> The best ones I've ever seen were in a small grocery store in Mexico, and were the size of my head!
> 
> The ones we get up here are so hit or miss.  Mostly miss.  I've had to pitch more than I've been able to use.



You're so right Dawg, I need to remember those far away from the Mexican border still aren't as likely to get the best avocados. I remember years ago when when nearly every home in our old neighborhood had a Hass tree in the back yard. They were free for the picking, and the going wagon price was 6 for a dollar. Today, here in the Heritage Valley we have groves of prized avocado's along with lemons to be sent all over the country, and beyond.


----------



## GLC

Kayelle said:


> GLC, what do you think was the cause of that humongous seed in mine? I've cut open thousands of avocados in my day, and that was bizarre!



I did a little reading, and a very large seed with a thin flesh layer is typical of a wild avocado. But avocados are known for wide variation in seed size, and I would guess that, like a lot of other domesticated things, there are occasional throw-backs to primitive traits. And maybe it's a young tree, like the oversize egg from a young hen. 

It also seems that no one has ever told the avocado that it should be extinct. They evolved to be spread my verbivorous megafauna that were big enough to eat it whole and who would pass the seed after they had moved some distance. But 80% of the megafauna (giant ground sloth, etc.) died out 13,000 years ago.


----------



## Kayelle

GLC said:


> I did a little reading, and a very large seed with a thin flesh layer is typical of a wild avocado. But avocados are known for wide variation in seed size, and I would guess that, like a lot of other domesticated things, there are occasional throw-backs to primitive traits. And maybe it's a young tree, like the oversize egg from a young hen.
> 
> It also seems that no one has ever told the avocado that it should be extinct. They evolved to be spread my verbivorous megafauna that were big enough to eat it whole and who would pass the seed after they had moved some distance. But 80% of the megafauna (giant ground sloth, etc.) died out 13,000 years ago.



I always appreciate you going the extra mile GLC, and giving us all food for thought. Thank you.


----------



## larry_stewart

GLC said:


> It also seems that no one has ever told the avocado that it should be extinct. They evolved to be spread my verbivorous megafauna that were big enough to eat it whole and who would pass the seed after they had moved some distance. But 80% of the megafauna (giant ground sloth, etc.) died out 13,000 years ago.



Yeah, Passing that seed could be a real challenge these days.


----------



## CharlieD

Personally I do not like avocados. But like guacamole a lot. Because of hit and miss of purchasing fresh avocado I switched to buying ready made guacamole. It ends up cheaper anyway. And the I just jazz it up to my liking because it mostly simply mashed avocados and not real guacamole in the box. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

Good point, Charlie.  Costco guacamole is cheap, tasty, and lasts a long time.  It can even be frozen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wholly Guacamole...I found the singles, 100 calorie packs.  Easier for work and I don't have to take the chance the avocado I bought for lunch is bad.  The 6 pack is the same price as a tub at Wally World.


----------



## Roll_Bones

manilak1d said:


> I usually buy mine from costco.



How many do you have to buy? 6? 8? 10?  I mean how many are in the bag?



Kayelle said:


> I get good ones from Trader Joe's along with Costco but to say that ones in a local store are likely from a "bad crop" is just not true. By the way, the best ones come from the neighbor kid with the wagon.



I was one of those kids back in the 60's.
In Miami we had avocado and many other fruit trees in our yard.
I would set up a stand and go door to door.  They were so prevalent my business did not take off.  To much product ruined my market, so we threw them at each other and at passing cars and buses.
We never truly appreciated what we had back then. Lucky no one got hurt!



Dawgluver said:


> Good point, Charlie.  Costco guacamole is cheap, tasty, and lasts a long time.  It can even be frozen.



I see this giant tub of guacamole and think how would I ever eat it all before it turned brown?
Frozen?  Please tell me more.  Is it good?  How long does it last?  TIA.


----------



## Andy M.

I buy guac form Costco.  It cones in large plastic trays.  I portion it out to smaller amounts and freeze it.  Upon defrosting, I find it has given off a little water.  I use it on quesadillas etc.


----------



## Cheryl J

Roll Bones, the last time I bought avocados in a bag from Costco, there were 5 to a bag.  

Princess, I've never seen single serve guac packs!  I'll have to look - my grocery store has the tubs, but those are too big for me unless I know I'll be sharing with family. I'll have to try freezing as some of you have.  Usually I have fresh avocados around and just make single serving guacamole and use it within a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Roll Bones, the last time I bought avocados in a bag from Costco, there were 5 to a bag.
> 
> Princess, I've never seen single serve guac packs!  I'll have to look - my grocery store has the tubs, but those are too big for me unless I know I'll be sharing with family. I'll have to try freezing as some of you have.  Usually I have fresh avocados around and just make single serving guacamole and use it within a day.



I was surprised to see them, too.  $4.28 for 6 100 calorie packs.  Nice size avocados here, are $2.49 each.  Horrible to find they are bad once you cut into them and they really are closer to three servings, even though I could eat one a day.

Nice addition to my salad lunches.


----------



## CharlieD

Roll_Bones said:


> Frozen?  Please tell me more.  Is it good?  How long does it last?  TIA.


They sell individual packages and a bag that they claim is 4 or maybe 5 avocados. Not bad at all. They less way pass the due date, and if you freeze couple of bags they will less for a long time i the freezer. 

The marketing is a huge thing. Only 20 years ago people did not know what pomegranates were, you could buy a dime a dozen. Today they sometimes charge $3 per single one. Same with avocado.


----------



## CWS4322

Just read an article that we can expect higher prices for avocados--popularity combined with water shortage (takes 74 gallons of water) and cartel pressure in Mexico.


----------



## CharlieD

ah, we expect higher price for everything, that is if they can go any higher. Everything double, triple and even, in some cases, quadruple in the les 5-6 years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Just read an article that we can expect higher prices for avocados--popularity combined with water shortage (takes 74 gallons of water) and cartel pressure in Mexico.



Of course they are, since I have chosen them as a major part of my new diet.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was surprised to see them, too. $4.28 for 6 100 calorie packs. *Nice size avocados here, are $2.49 each.* Horrible to find they are bad once you cut into them and they really are closer to three servings, even though I could eat one a day.
> 
> Nice addition to my salad lunches.


 
 I've seen them as high as $1.59 each here on rare occasion, but never as high as $2.49. That would be so disappointing, and maddening, to open one up at that price and find it bad.


----------



## medtran49

A friend of mine will either buy a bunch when they are really cheap and/or take as many as somebody will give to her (usually us when our tree has a bumper crop, it alternates years of just a few and hundreds it seems) lets them ripen, then takes the flesh out, mashes it up and freezes it in single avocado portions on a tray, bags them, then takes them out and does whatever with them.  I asked her if they don't come out watery and she said a little bit, but she just lets the liquid drain off and goes from there.  She likes to eat avocado mashed with just a little bit of S and P.  She REALLY likes avocados.


----------



## CWS4322

medtran49 said:


> A friend of mine will either buy a bunch when they are really cheap and/or take as many as somebody will give to her (usually us when our tree has a bumper crop, it alternates years of just a few and hundreds it seems) lets them ripen, then takes the flesh out, mashes it up and freezes it in single avocado portions on a tray, bags them, then takes them out and does whatever with them. I asked her if they don't come out watery and she said a little bit, but she just lets the liquid drain off and goes from there. She likes to eat avocado mashed with just a little bit of S and P. She REALLY likes avocados.


Does she add lime or lemon juice before freezing them? I scored 10 avocados the other day for $2. They are now ripe, but I'm not going to eat 10 today! As much as I love avocados.


----------



## medtran49

Sorry, been out car shopping for last 2 days since they totaled our car and have been spending most of "on-line time" looking at cars and most of rest of time at the dealers (oh joy).  Hope I'm not too late. 

I asked her, she said she just scoops it out, plops it on the tray and right into the freezer.


----------



## liliedu13

i thinck he's good no problem


----------



## Sagittarius

*Avocado Fungus Fruit Rot:  Phytophtora*



Kayelle said:


> If it's just speckled throughout, it will be fine Andy. Just be glad you didn't get one like this..I was so bummed when I opened it.



FOR KAYELLE:   

According to a scientific website, and from the way the pit looks, this is an avocado fungus called Fruit Rot or Phytophtora.  Say good-bye.   

It is very common during wet seasons in California ..  

Http://www.ucce.ucdavis.edu


----------



## Steve Kroll

Sagittarius said:


> FOR KAYELLE:
> 
> According to a scientific website, and from the way the pit looks, this is an avocado fungus called Fruit Rot or Phytophtora.  Say good-bye.
> 
> It is very common during wet seasons in California ..
> 
> Http://www.ucce.ucdavis.edu


I'm not sure how you arrived at that conclusion. Random pit size is the nature of avocados. Some just happen to be more pit than flesh.

I love avocados, but it always feels like buying them is somewhat of a gamble. You pick what appears to be the perfect fruit, get it home, slice it open, and.... well, end up disappointed. 

That's why if I need three for a recipe, I'll usually buy five and hope for the best.


----------



## Sagittarius

Steve, 

Firstly,  size is not a consideration in the question Kayelle posted.  She was concerned about the Pit being rotten and appearing "not up to par" ..  

It is not an uncommon problem.   I did some research online and found this information, which she can read on her own ..  

I believe that the pit in the photograph is probably " fruit rot fungus "  and it is a common problem in the state in which she lives, California.  It hails from heavy rains which is not that common in California however, it does have a season, I assume as it is the vegetable garden and fruit garden of the  West Coast .. 

It is a real possibility, that it is Fruit Rot, which is a funghus. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sagittarius said:


> Steve,
> 
> Firstly,  size is not a consideration in the question Kayelle posted.  She was concerned about the Pit being rotten and appearing "not up to par" ..
> 
> It is not an uncommon problem.   I did some research online and found this information, which she can read on her own ..
> 
> I believe that the pit in the photograph is probably " fruit rot fungus "  and it is a common problem in the state in which she lives, California.  It hails from heavy rains which is not that common in California however, it does have a season, I assume as it is the vegetable garden and fruit garden of the  West Coast ..
> 
> It is a real possibility, that it is Fruit Rot, which is a funghus.
> 
> Have a nice day.



If you read down further in the thread, Kayelle said this:



Kayelle said:


> I agree avocados should be allowed to ripen at room temp. However, if if you find yourself with more ripe ones than you can use, put them in the refrigerator. It will stop the ripening process somewhat.
> 
> GLC, what do you think was the cause of that humongous seed in mine? I've cut open thousands of avocados in my day, and that was bizarre!



The pit in her photo looks fine to me - just very large [emoji2]


----------



## Sagittarius

Got Garlic, 

It seems from the photograph that the " pit " ( yes most are large ) does not have a layer of pale light brown, almost like a  " peel " on the pit ..  

This is why I had thought or I mis-read  Kayelle´s  post,  that she had been skeptical  with the Pit and avocado in the photograph.

My apologies if this is the case ..  

However, in reference,  there is an avocado disease called fruit rot funghus ..  And one of the reasons for this funghus growth, are heavy rains ..  

Have a nice day ..


----------



## CharlieD

Honestly at this point that pit from 3 years ago doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## Sagittarius

Andy & Kayelle, 

Apologies.  I mis-read your  post Kayelle,  ..  Was on a bus ..  So, I had to read off my Cell Tablet.    

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Kayelle

Sagittarius said:


> Andy & Kayelle,
> 
> Apologies.  I mis-read your  post Kayelle,  ..  Was on a bus ..  So, I had to read off my Cell Tablet.
> 
> Have a lovely evening.



No problem Sag. It's true that I was just a complaining about the size of the pit. What little flesh was there was still delicious though. The pit was not rotten, if anything just "over healthy"
When that picture was taken California was in the most severe drought in our history.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> When that picture was taken California was in the most severe drought in our history.


That could explain the size of the pit. The purpose of plants is to reproduce. It was probably trying desperately to provide the seed with enough energy to allow it to survive.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> That could explain the size of the pit. The purpose of plants is to reproduce. It was probably trying desperately to provide the seed with enough energy to allow it to survive.



Interesting point. I never thought of that aspect GG. I never again found a pit anywhere near that size though.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Interesting point. I never thought of that aspect GG. I never again found a pit anywhere near that size though.


Or it could be a mutant


----------



## Sagittarius

The 1st 2 or 3 posts had talked about black " markings "  on the interiors of the avocados ..  

This could well be the fruit funghus I mentioned and provided the website link. 

Yes, Kayelle, that looks like a huge avocado pit  !!!   


All my best, have a lovely evening and weekend .. 

Its 22.30 here ..  Must work this weekend.


----------

